# We are all Genius. (SA)



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

Think about it.
And if we stopped with all the negative thoughts we could actually acomplish what we really want.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## hadouken (May 19, 2010)

I think that applies to some people. Only negative thoughts and self-limiting beliefs hold them back. They can do anything if they didn't have these negative thoughts. But there are many people who have some other factors that keep them from reaching their dreams. People who have cognitive deficits like attention deficit disorder, developmental delays, autism spectrum disorders, learning disabilities and the list goes on and on. These people can be positive all they want, even more so than most people, but they'll still struggle with accomplishing goals and living the life of their dreams.


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

Well even so, positivity keeps us happy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you've been smoking too much weed.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think you smoked just the right amount of weed.


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you shale, but I haven't smoked any weed in like a week!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that the definition of 'genius' ?


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

It's easy to say .. then put me in front of the person I'm secretly in love with and I will shake, blush and stutter uncontrollably ahaha.


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

Im talking about how we over think everything, lots of brain activity, over aware of ourselves, and are very passionate about certain things.

We are not normal. In a good way. You really think everyone 'normal' thinks as we do? If we would just chill out in social situations (like we are right here, right now) then we've grown as a person and we can move on with our lifes.

We really like socializing, obviously. but we are terrified! If we just learned and grow to learn, and could be completely comfortable around people then we can do anything and focus that extra brain activity on our passions and what we want good from life.

I know from past experiences.

Mind over matter people.

It's funny, I come from strangling myself to such optimism and personal growth, just do what you love to do and don't worry about the negativity, there is plenty of that when your dead.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I got what you were saying. I like the positive outlook. I have believed for quite a while that anxiety is sort of the price of intelligence.


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

my clarification was more towards the other members, but I am glad you agree, afterall I believe it's the truth. The only thing holding us back, is our self.


----------



## Jaynie (Jun 7, 2010)

"Genius" might be a strong word but I do think a lot of our brain-power is being wasted worrying about every little thing. I notice that if I'm really concentrating on something I'm much less anxious around people. :yes


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

Jaynie said:


> "Genius" might be a strong word but I do think a lot of our brain-power is being wasted worrying about every little thing. I notice that if I'm really concentrating on something I'm much less anxious around people. :yes


thanks, that might just help!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I think you've been smoking too much weed.


:lol


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I definitely agree too much negative thinking isn't a good for anybody and definitely taking steps to change it for the better is worthwhile! 

However, I do also think there is such a thing as both realistic negative thinking and also unrealistic positive thinking. When something genuinely isn't going well in your life - I don't think denial of it (even through positive thinking) is ever a good thing. Negative thoughts - so long as they're kept in perspective - can be very helpful in alerting you to such instances, so from there you can work out what to do about them.

Still, in cases where positive thinking makes more sense than negative thinking - given the full circumstances in question - I'm definitely all for it! Or at the least, trying to get your thinking in balance so you're not thinking in extreme ways - when it comes to either putting a negative or positive slant on things. Though this is something which - imo - takes alot of time and perseverance.


----------



## meloyelo (Aug 3, 2010)

GrowingImp said:


> Im talking about how we over think everything, lots of brain activity, over aware of ourselves, and are very passionate about certain things.
> 
> We are not normal. In a good way. You really think everyone 'normal' thinks as we do? If we would just chill out in social situations (like we are right here, right now) then we've grown as a person and we can move on with our lifes.
> 
> ...


AMEN! You are so right on. This is exactly the sort of thing I think about when I get down on myself for having SA. It's taught me patience, acceptance, and kindness. Overall I am a better person because of it. We all are.


----------



## Listen (Jan 9, 2009)

Positivity helps but, the more I get out in the world (I volunteer 18ish hours three days a week), the more I really hate people. I'm no longer scared of them (for the most part), I just really want to punch them in their faces. Some of us, even without our SA, are just not people-people.


----------

